# 1968 Sears Spyder Super "44" Drive - 5 Speed Muscle Bike



## musclemaniac

Picked this one up the other day.  1968 Sears Spyder Super "44" Drive. It's a 5 speed, all original "Survivor". Original Sears Allstate tires... a little checkered, but still hold air. Washed the barn dirt off of it. Cleaned it up with some steel wool, greased the cranks and forks, aired up the tires and took it out for a ride the very next day. Shifts and rides real nice. Still has 1969 bicycle license decal from Marion Indiana on it. My 11 year old daughter is totally in love with it and insists that I keep it for her to ride.  Looking for a Spyder Super "44" Drive decal for the chain guard or a good used guard with a decal. The original decal is gone.


----------



## fourstarbikes

*sweet in my*

area and i missed it darn


----------



## azhearseguy

Kool bike,I like that color. try Ron for your decal link below

http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/


----------



## pedal alley

azhearseguy said:


> Kool bike,I like that color.
> 
> "ditto".


----------



## musclemaniac

*She lives in California now.*



fourstarbikes said:


> Sweet, in my area and i missed it darn




Yep... but I'm glad you did  .... 
She's running around the streets of sunny Orange County, CA now.


----------

